# Newbie trying to connect Tivo to network



## symo68 (Oct 30, 2005)

Recently got round to purchasing an upgrade for my Tivo which now has 2 drives and a cachecard with 512mb ram.

On the drives is all the appropriate drivers, telnet, ty tools, mode 0 recording, cachecard drivers etc, so everything should be on the drivers that I need.

Problem I am finding is that I am trying to connect Tivo via my NETGEAR DG834G router using a wired connection, but it is failing to open the port (error 23).

I have searched the forum and found that the problem may be that the IP address of the router is the same as that of the cachecard.

Can someone point me in the direction of how I need to resolve this conflict with this or better still a newie section which helps you get your beloved Tivo onto a network.

Cheers


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The IP address of the TiVo is probably 192.168.1.200 as that's the default. If your router has the same address then you will definitely have problems. 

You should be able to change the IP address of your router via its configuration screen/utility - set it to 192.168.1.1 as this is the gateway address expected by the TiVo by default. 

If you have XP then disable the builtin firewall or add the TiVo to the list of 'safe' addresses. The XP firewall and telnet do not get on well together. 

Once you can connect via telnet, you will be able to change the TiVo's IP address and default gateway (if required) by running nic_config_tivo from the bash prompt.


----------



## symo68 (Oct 30, 2005)

IP address of router currently is 192.168.0.1, but Tivo needs to be 192.168.1.1.

The router (NETGEAR DG834G) doesn't appear to let me change the IP address of it. 

Error message:
DHCP Server starting or ending IP address not in LAN IP Address subnet

Any ideas ??


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Can you change the subnet mask to 255.255.254.0?


----------



## symo68 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes changed LAN port IP address to 192.168.1.1 with subset mask now reading 255.255.254.0

Pinging quite happily..... thanks for your help.

Now just got to get TivoWeb working


----------



## aliwoo18 (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi, don't wish to hijack someone else's problem, but this seems to be most relevant to my problem. I have just upgraded to a cachecard (thanks Blindlemon), I have succeeded in connecting direct to my pc using a crossover cable, however whenever I do this it kills my internet access (wireless adaptor to Netgear DG834GT router) in that (presumably) my PC tries to access the internet via the wired network adaptor rather than the wireless connector. I hasten to add that I have tried a variety of different IP address configs but none will allow me to access both the internet and the Tivo. My current base setup is the router 192.168.0.1, PC 192.168.0.5, Tivo 192.168.0.6 subnet 255.255.255.0. I have disabled DHCP so all my addresses are assigned manually. I also have the option of using a wireless access point in bridge mode as I have one spare, but I'd prefer to link to my PC via the RJ45 as it will be much quicker (I am on the limit of the wireless range of the router so it's not all that quick). Any suggestions or obvious flaws with what I'm trying to do?


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Looks to me like the wireless network and the wired one are both on the same subnet
(192.168.0.x), you need them to be different subnets. For example
PC wireless IP address 192.168.0.5
Wireless router 192.168.0.1

PC WIRED network IP Address 192.168.1.5
TIVO 192.168.1.6

I am not sure if this will allow the TiVo to access the internet, but it will certainly
allow the PC to access both the internet and the TiVo


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

(Dumb comment about sub-nets removed - I misread the messages)

aliwoo - are you sure your PC can use both network connections at the same time? Some PCs can only have one network connection active at a time.


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

Aliwoo,

I use my Netgear DG834G router to support both wired and wireless networking. Everything should be on the same subnet.

I have the router sitting next to the TiVo (as I have a TerboNet card installed) which is connected via RJ45 ethernet. The router is 192.168.0.1, TiVo is 192.168.0.200. My PC and Apple Mac are both using wireless networking and are 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.0.4 assigned using DHCP (which you can pre-reserve on the router) all using netmask 255.255.255.0. Works great - no contention between wired and wireless networks.

From what you say, it sounds like you've used a crossover cable to connect TiVo to the PC. You then use wireless networking between the PC and the router to the Internet? On TiVo, is the gateway set up to be your PC or Netgear? Does the TiVo connect OK for updates etc. but kills the Internet connection on your PC, or does it just not connect at all?

I would strongly suggest that TiVo needs a direct (wired or wireless) connection to the router, without going through the PC. 

I have run a telephone extension cable from where my broadband comes in to where my TiVo/TV is located. Then located the Netgear router there and connected the TiVo via RJ45. Otherwise, I would have had to either replace the Terbonet with Airnet, or buy a wireless bridge to plug the TiVo into.

I think the crossover cable via the PC might be the source of your frustration.


----------



## aliwoo18 (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your suggestions - I've got it halfway to working as I can now access the internet and the Tivo simultaneously, I followed the suggestion of using different subnets (wired-Tivo 192.168.1.6 and pc 192.168.1.1, wireless pc 192.168.0.5, router 192.168.0.1)which seems to have done the trick for now (I haven't yet checked if the Tivo can access the net but I'll do that soon). Strangely when changing the Tivo's IP I noticed that although the IP address was changing, whatever I put in for the gateway address setting it was reverting to using 192.168.1.1 (not sure if that's normal but I decided "if you can't beat 'em join 'em) and set my wired RJ45 address to 192.168.1.1 then (on the PC) set that connection's gateway as my router - 192.168.0.1 (confused? I know I still am). ANyway, now to try getting the Tivo to access the internet..... I'll be back when that doesn't work and I get stuck!


----------



## aliwoo18 (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry, didn't actually answer the questions posed, connection to the internet is Tivo>RJ45 Crossover>PC>Netgear WG111T Wireless adaptor>Netgear DG834GT Wireless Router. The reason for this slightly eccentric setup is that I am in a separate building to the router so it's very tricky to run a cable, and although I have a wireless access point which can be used as a bridge, I'd prefer to have the cable between Tivo and PC as it should be quicker should I ever want to transfer video from the Tivo (probably a little over my head at the moment though)! I'm not having much luck getting the Tivo to access the net at the moment, and I can't ping the router from the Tivo. Looks like another evening in tinkering with IP addresses!


----------



## P63B (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm not too sure what I need to do to get my TiVo properly networked. A while ago now I got a cachecard and disc upgrade (with TiVoWeb installed) from a well-known forum regular and installed them OK, though I never got the networking off the ground.

My internet access is via a BT Voyager 2110 modem (wired and wireless, though I don't generally use it in wireless mode) - and I can access its configuration page at http://192.168.1.1 (not sure what I would do here, though). To bring the internet to the TiVo, I have a pair of Devolo dLan duo mains adapters - one plugged into the Voyager, one into the TiVo.

If I run a 'telnet 192.168.1.200' command in a dos box, I get the following message:

Welcome to the wonderful world of TiVo... 

bash: /var/hack/scripts/makero.sh: No such file or directory

Bash /var/tmp #

Two - no, make that three - questions:

1) What do I need to do to get TiVoWeb up and running?

2) Can I use the dlan duos with TiVo, or should I invest in a 20ft Ethernet cable so I can plug the Tivo directly into the modem?

3) What else will I need to do to access my TiVo via the internet - eg setting it to record from an internet browser at work?

All assistance gratefully received!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can't you phone the well known forum regular in question to talk you through it all? I believe both of the normal two well known regulars on this forum will do this. The "welcome to the wondeful world of Tivo" response sounds like a Tivoheaven or Tivocentral installed message as its not part of a regular tivo's setup.

Alternatively have you tried looking at www. steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html or more generally at all the Tivo pages at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo

You ought to be able to connect fine to the Tivo with the two mains adapter network devices. Plenty of others in this forum have previously done so.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

1) What do I need to do to get TiVoWeb up and running?

Assuming Tivoweb was installed and set to run at start up simply putting http://192.168.1.200 into a web browser on your local network should bring up Tivoweb.

2) Can I use the dlan duos with TiVo, or should I invest in a 20ft Ethernet cable so I can plug the Tivo directly into the modem?

They should work fine, Tivo doesn't have a high speed network connection and there is no reason they shouldn't work. On the other hand if you can route a 20ft cable easily then it would free the adapters up for something else and will be cheaper.

3) What else will I need to do to access my TiVo via the internet - eg setting it to record from an internet browser at work?

You will need to look at your modem to see if it supports http://www.dyndns.com/ or something similar (to find the IP address of your broadband modem outside your home) and then you'll need to use port forwarding to route incoming requests to your Tivo via the modem.
First port (sorry) of call is the help/manual/forums for the modem to look for dynamic DNS settings and port forwarding settings.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AMc said:


> You will need to look at your modem to see if it supports http://www.dyndns.com/ or something similar (to find the IP address of your broadband modem outside your home)


You won't need to do this though if your ISP is one that gives you a static IP address as standard as some of the smaller and better ISPs do.

However www.dyndns.com can still be handy to give you a named URL to access your Tivo rather than to having to remember your internet connection's full IP address every time you need to access your Tivo. All of dyndns's basic services are free of charge.


----------



## P63B (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for your replies.

Unfortunately, I'm not getting very far. I don't get anywhere with 192.168.1.200 - either telnetting or putting it (with http://) in a browser. Pinging it gives multiple 'network down' messages.

I'm beginning to suspect that I changed the TiVo's IP address at some point in the past when I tried to get TiVoWeb working - but I don't know what I would have changed it to. Is there any way (other than trial and error) that I can find out what it is?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You said 


P63B said:


> If I run a 'telnet 192.168.1.200' command in a dos box, I get the following message:
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of TiVo...


Which lead us to believe that was the IP address. If you changed it and you can't remember it then you are going to have to either find it with a bit of software on a PC, from the modem or pull the drive out, connect to a PC and run the network configuration utility.

If you're lucky the IP will still be in the 192.168.1.xxx range and your broadband modem will list connected clients. Failing that you should be able to find the method for finding it with PC software by searching on 'lost IP address' or similar in this forum.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

But in your last post you said you did get a response on 192.168.1.200, and a bash prompt! What's changed?

Once you can ping, you should be able to telnet. Once you can telnet, you can install TivoWeb.

Matt


----------



## P63B (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for continued assistance, everyone.

Yes, I did get a response by telnetting, but not the one I was expecting from Steve Conrad's instructions - it was a different bash prompt (not bash-2.02#), and entering cd/var produced a 'no such directory' comment (IIRC). Pinging 192.168.1.200 gave an unending stream of 'network down' messages.

As you say, AMc, the fact that I get the welcome message from telnetting seems to indicate that the TiVo's IP address is still 192.168.1.200 - so I'm now wondering if something is preventing or restricting access to TiVoWeb. I have the Zone Alarm firewall on the PC, but adding http://192.168.1.200 to its 'do not block' list, and even disabling the firewall for a few minutes, didn't seem to have any effect. (I don't use the Windows firewall as I have Zone Alarm.)

I couldn't find the IP address in the modem's client list, but that's not surprising as I've replaced the modem fairly recently - so these recent attempts to get TivoWeb working are my first with this modem.

Is it worth trying to uninstall then reinstall TiVoWeb, or should I try to resolve/clarify the general issue of network access to the TiVo first?


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Does your new modem/router use the same IP address range as the old one?

In other words if your old one used 192.168.1.x and your new one is using, for example, 192.168.0.x then you could be having problems connecting.

To find out your PC's IP Address follow this guide;
http://www.ncsu.edu/resnet/windows/ipconfig/

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

P63B - if you can telnet into the Tivo then you are halfway there. I wouldn't worry unduely about ping for now though it does sound like a firewall problem and nothing to do with Tivo.

If at the telnet bash prompt you type 

```
cd /var
```
being very careful about spaces and still get 

```
bash-2.02# cd /var
bash: cd: /var: No such file or directory
```
Then my guess is you've still got the network drivers installed but you've managed to nuke the /var folder structure and that has deleted Tivoweb along with any other hacks.

The easiest way I know to deal with that is to go to the downloads section of www.tivoheaven.co.uk and use twinst.zip which will put things back how they were/should be.

FWIW I think the bash prompt difference is due to you having a Tivoheaven upgrade disc not the vanilla Tivo hacks but if you have a bash prompt it doesn't make any real difference.


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Surely it is Tivo itself that creates the /var folder, and it is /var/hack where TivoWeb etc is created?

If he cannot access /var then something seems very wrong...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You may be right, it's only happened to me once and it was ages back.
I still think if you can get a bash prompt then the rest is fixable without pulling the drive


----------



## P63B (Oct 23, 2003)

Well, I'm pleased to report significant progress, but I'm still not quite there yet.

First - it turns out the TiVo was at 192.168.1.200 all along. Whatever I had done to ZoneAlarm (to enable me to access that IP address) hadn't taken, but I added it to the 'trusted locations' list again and accessing it proved OK.

Once I'd worked out how to use AceFTP, I could see the file structure inside the TiVo. There was no var/hack directory, so I created it and then installed the files from twinst.zip at TivoHeaven as suggested. (I had previously omitted the space in the cd /var command (as you had probably guessed, AMc!).)

The result is that I now have TiVoWeb up and running, but:
- I get a string of error messages at the top of certain screens, and
- I can search for programmes by title, but clicking on a title to bring up programme details brings up a 'page not found' message in my browser.

I'm away from the TiVo at the moment, so I can't post further details, but are there any obvious potential causes of this?

Thanks again for all your help so far.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

You may also want to visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb for a load of other modules you can add to Tivoweb 1.9.4 and details of where to get and install TivoWebPlus 2.1 (has some functionality not found in Tivoweb 1.9.4 and you can switch between the two using the two www.tivohackman.com modules for Tivoweb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.0.1).

www.planetbuilders.org/tivo/tivo_upgrade_diary.html also has a load of useful stuff on Tivoweb hacks and other related tweaks.

If you are getting all these error messages though then your Tivoweb 1.9.4 install probably hasn't gone correctly in some respect or other.


----------



## P63B (Oct 23, 2003)

This is the error message I get when I click on 'Info' in the TivoWeb menu:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_info '/' ''
can't read "::defrecquality": no such variable
while executing
"if {($::dtivo || $::defrecquality == $recquality) && (!$::version3 || $rectype != 8)} {
 store_space space time count list 103 $streamsize $recdu..."
("uplevel" body line 23)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Recording/DiskUsed/10" "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
scan $name "%d:%d" fsid streamsize
set s..."
(procedure "::action_info" line 135)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Does this mean anything to anyone?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Its probably something to do with how you installed Tivoweb.

Did you for instance inadvertently transfer the files over in ASCII rather than binary mode. Also are all the modules files in the /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules directory executable?

You could try installing TivoWebPlus 2.1.0 as well and see how you get on with that.

There is a rival set of instructions containing a zip of the Tivoweb 1.9.4 files and installation instructions over at www.tivocentral.co.uk/hacks/tivoweb.html Also did you follow the instructions at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html You should be able to use these in conjunction with the installation zip set over at www.tivocentral.co.uk/hacks/tivoweb.html as the file set at http://tivo.lightn.org/ is unfortunately no longer available as the website has been taken down.


----------



## P63B (Oct 23, 2003)

> Did you for instance inadvertently transfer the files over in ASCII rather than binary mode

Er, possibly. I'll take another look at the settings in AceFTP.

Thanks also for the tivocentral link. I wasn't able to follow the Steve Conrad instructions exactly as they didn't seem to correspond exactly with the files in the twinst.zip folder from TivoHeaven.

In any event, it looks like I need to ditch the hack folder and start again.


----------



## P63B (Oct 23, 2003)

> Also are all the modules files in the /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules directory executable?

Forgot to ask - how can I tell?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

P63B said:


> I wasn't able to follow the Steve Conrad instructions exactly as they didn't seem to correspond exactly with the files in the twinst.zip folder from TivoHeaven.


??? If you read the file "readme1st.txt" unzipped from twinst.zip it should be almost totally automatic? I don't know what you'd be doing from Steve Conrad that would be necessary.


Tivoheaven's instructions in readme1st.txt said:


> AUTOMATIC TIVOWEB INSTALL
> 
> All the commands to fully install tivoweb and to setup your profile etc. on the TiVo can be found in the file tw_setup in the tivoweb\inst folder. This file assumes you have FTP'd everything from tivoweb\inst (or twinst.zip) to /var/hack in binary mode. The easiest way to use it is to open it in Windows (wordpad), copy all to the clipboard then paste into your telnet session window.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

P63B said:


> > Also are all the modules files in the /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules directory executable?
> 
> Forgot to ask - how can I tell?


I would recommend that you download and install a copy of Filezilla from http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/ I tried a number of other Windows FTP programs with Tivo and had unfavourable experiences whereas Filezilla has always worked perfectly with Tivo.

Once you have installed FIlezilla and logged on to the Tivo then the files in the various /var/hack directories on the Tivo will show various status symbols against them in Filezilla including x for executable. If you find any that are not executable you can type chmod 755 fillename.abc while in the directory for the file concerned at the telnet prompt to make the file executable.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AMc said:


> ??? If you read the file "readme1st.txt" unzipped from twinst.zip it should be almost totally automatic? I don't know what you'd be doing from Steve Conrad that would be necessary.


Presumably using the more old fashioned but more tried and tested Tivoweb 1.9.4 installation instructions on the www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo website. For this one needs the original Tivoweb 1.9.4 file installation zip set that can only now be obtained on the www.tivocentral.co.uk website.


----------



## P63B (Oct 23, 2003)

Success! I didn't have much time to test it after I finished last night, but I successfully managed to undelete a programme, so that's got to be good.

For future reference, it looks like the areas that caused me trouble were:
- Allowing access to TiVo's IP address through firewall
- FTPing files in binary mode
- Putting the space into the cd /var command

Thanks for your help, everyone. Now all I need to do is sort out the dyndns.com stuff to access the TiVo from more than 20 feet away!

Cheers


----------

